# Knitted Ruffle Skirt



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

Look what I found today. I know there were a few of us looking for a pattern for one of these and its FREE!

http://benfranklincraftsmonroe.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-knit-starbella-ruffle-skirt.html


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I finished one and silly me I forgot to take a picture. It is an easy pattern and it turns out nice too..


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

Great, I'm certainly going to give this one a try for my grandaughter :!:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's so pretty xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Jinx


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

You are my HERO!!!


----------



## galmom (Jun 15, 2012)

You did a great job. Lovely. I like the color.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

As our Winter (such as it is in the North) is just about finished so all this kind of wool is going cheap - up to 40% off so I will have a go at this onel


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link! I have 4 granddaughters. Making these should be fun!!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much !


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

I don't do circular needles. Do you have directions for straight needles? I would love to make one for my granddaughter...thanks flj


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for t he link. I have the yarn on order from ice yarns. I was going to order from the place that gives the free pattern but they want $15 to send one ball to Canada.


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

Does acmoore or Michael's carry it. If they do they will mail it or i can mail it to you.. ilived in Sherbrooke , Quebec for a yr, and loved Canada.....flj


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

Did you so it on circular or straight needles. i'm trying to fo\ind directions for straight needles


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

Did you so it on circular or straight needles. i'm trying to fo\ind directions for straight needles


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

Did you do this skirt on circular needles or straight. I'm trying to find directions for straight needles.......flj


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

The instruction is very difficult to understand, I have made ruffle scraf, so I know how to use the ruflle yarn, but the instruction ask to start with ruffle then change to regular yarn, then go back to ruffle, very confusing, can anyone clearify this?

Thanks.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> The instruction is very difficult to understand, I have made ruffle scraf, so I know how to use the ruflle yarn, but the instruction ask to start with ruffle then change to regular yarn, then go back to ruffle, very confusing, can anyone clearify this?
> 
> Thanks.


If you think of it as dropping one color and picking up the next, that is pretty much the concept and make sure all of the ruffled yarn stays on the same side all of the way through.


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

Help! Help! Does anyone have straight needles directions for the ruffle skirt?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you. I have been looking for this pattern and did not want to buy one since it is such a fad item. I like to buy patterns that have some longevity.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the website Margo, just what I was looking for.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for posting this website, Margo!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you. Will make one for my niece for Christmas


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

funladyjane said:


> Did you do this skirt on circular needles or straight. I'm trying to find directions for straight needles.......flj


Jane - it would be easy to convert to straight needles. Say the pattern says to cast on 50 stitches and join in a circle - you should cast on 52 (the 50 plus 1 extra at each side for the seam). Then work rows back and froth instead of in rounds. when done, sew the seam up the back.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I know just the little girl I would like to knit this for but being a circular needle coward I wait with bated breath to see if it can be made on two needles. Thank you for the link.


----------



## jsherman (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I was looking around and found that there is another BF store and they have the same project - good colors!

http://bfranklincrafts.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-to-knit-starbella-ruffle-skirt_29.html


----------



## whiskysunrise (Jul 15, 2012)

I have 3 little girls, I may have to make this for them, thank you for the link.


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

Thanks you sooo much, I appreciate the help...


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

If you really get stuck with the pattern there are videos on the site that can help. I am probably only termed an intermediate knitter but if I can do it I am sure any of you ladies can do it. I actually watched a couple of youtube videos myself just to work out how to use the yarn. Good luck to you all

http://www.bfranklincrafts.com/YarnBL.html


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Depending on which site you go to, one instruction says "Repeat step 2 and 3" or "Repeat steps 3 and 4" - I think the 3 and 4 is correct.

Both say to do this repeat 3(4-5) times depending on size.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

thank u Margo for the free pattern


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Is there a video on how to make the skirt? I made the scarfs but have no idea how to start when making this skirt.


----------



## gramabafrey (Aug 10, 2012)

I read over this pattern and just don't understand how the ruffles are attached to the skirt. The pattern starts out casting on and knitting the ruffles. Where does the waist band come in. Guess this must be too advanced for me. I usually don't have a problem following patterns but this one has me frazzled. I work a lot with this type yarn. Maybe I should stick with something easier.. Thanks for listening


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow-thank you so much-I have wanted to knit this, but with LTD resources, could not purchase a pattern.
cannot wait to find this or similar yarn on special and knit for 3 little girls, who will just love to wear this little frilly concoction... xox


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link to this lovely little skirt. So nice that it is free. Robin in MA


----------



## gramabafrey (Aug 10, 2012)

Is there a video available anywhere for this skirt or one similar to it? Thanks


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

gramabafrey said:


> I read over this pattern and just don't understand how the ruffles are attached to the skirt. The pattern starts out casting on and knitting the ruffles. Where does the waist band come in. Guess this must be too advanced for me. I usually don't have a problem following patterns but this one has me frazzled. I work a lot with this type yarn. Maybe I should stick with something easier.. Thanks for listening


The pattern I have starts from the bottom and end at the waistband.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

What a fun ruffly skirt for a little girl.

Thanks for posting


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

I agree with you they have printed it wrong


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, my, THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!! I had made a scarf for my adult daughter, but she didn't like it, so I took the scarf and frogged it, and then I saw these skirts for the ruffled yarn. My 2 year old grand-daughter will flip! She LOVES wearing "dresses" which are in actuality skirts. In fact she came downstairs from her room the other day with 6, yes, 6, skirts on and said, "Mommy, help me."  When we skype or talk on the phone she always has to tell me she is wearing a "dress". I will be busy. Thanks so much, again!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

for the skirt it has to be knit in the round--try circular--it is really easy--just make sure you place a marker at the beginning of the row. Once you start knitting of a circular needle you will be hooked!!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Someone posted this one. It is different.

http://benfranklincraftsmonroe.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-knit-starbella-ruffle-skirt.html


----------



## gramabafrey (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks will givere it a try.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for the link it is beautiful


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

I have already knitted one for my granddaughter for her birthday . It is very easy to do and so pretty that everyone commented on how beautiful it looks !! Will definitely knit it again for other granddaughters once they are old enough to wear skirts


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

I'm going to try it on straight #8 needles and sew the seam with the same directions as for circular needles. I'll let you all know how it turned out.......


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

You knit the waistband first, and then you change to the ruffle yarn, and pull the yarn apart (stretch it). That's where the ruffles come from.



gramabafrey said:


> I read over this pattern and just don't understand how the ruffles are attached to the skirt. The pattern starts out casting on and knitting the ruffles. Where does the waist band come in. Guess this must be too advanced for me. I usually don't have a problem following patterns but this one has me frazzled. I work a lot with this type yarn. Maybe I should stick with something easier.. Thanks for listening


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

The directions I have are: start with Starbella (A). pick up 114 stitches in every hole. with B (waist band color yarn) knit 6 rows. Drop (B) With (a) knit 1 row (Starbella ruffles will be on the inside) Repeat step 2 and 3 4 times. Cut (A) continie with (B) Turn work so ruffles are on the outside. K
nit every row until work from last (A) row is 2 inches. Purl 1 row (for fold waist band). work 1 inch and bind off. Fold at fold line to inside. Sew in place to form casing. Leave an opening for elastic. 

I made mine on straight #8 needles and sewed the seams. Came out great........any questions?


----------



## gramabafrey (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Will try again


----------



## gramabafrey (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for yor suggestion Will keep that in mind Appreciate it.


----------

